# LensProToGo lenses stolen



## vintagesnaps (Jun 30, 2015)

Saw this via ASMP.
LensProToGo Stolen Gear Serial Numbers


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Yawn*  Old news... try and stay current Other Sharon!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 30, 2015)

So I'm behind on reading the June newsletter! lol



By the way you can delete this if you want...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> So I'm behind on reading the June newsletter! lol
> 
> 
> 
> By the way you can delete this if you want...


 Mehh... sounds an awful lot like work to me!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 30, 2015)

Ya know people are going to read this and wonder why they bothered...


----------

